# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Agresividade de Corais

## Roberto Pacheco

Michael Palleta

Coral agression




> Aquascaping as noted in the last two articles is more than simply placing the live rock and corals in a tank in a random fashion. Careful planning is crucial in that not only is it necessary to provide for an aesthetically pleasing tank, but it also determines in many instances the long-term health of the corals. One of the most frustrating aspects of keeping a reef tank is to lose a coral unnecessarily. One of the biggest reasons for this loss is improper placement of the coral. Improper placement can result in one coral falling into another if it is not positioned properly. In addition, if inadequate space is provided when the corals are introduced, they will eventually grow into each other; which can result in aggression between them and the eventual demise of one or both. For these and several other reasons outlined below, placing corals in the proper spot in a reef tank is crucial to the long-term success of the inhabitants.
> 
> With the dramatic improvement and widespread use of metal halide lighting and the increasing availability of new coral species, extra consideration needs to be taken as to where corals should be placed. In addition, coral placement to reduce aggression needs to be taken into consideration because many of the corals that we are now keeping are much more aggressive than species we used to keep. This aggression has also become more of a problem as a result of our being more successful at keeping corals in general because now corals grow to much greater sizes than they did in the past. As the size of these corals increases, so too does their proximity to each other and as a result more of their aggressive nature manifests itself. While their aggressiveness was hardly observable and not a problem when many of these corals were small, their effect on neighboring corals becomes dramatically noticeable when they grow to their normal size.
> 
> Before describing the placement of corals, a brief description of coral aggression will illustrate the need for adequate spacing between corals. This spacing of corals is important as corals will grow to their full potential only when sufficient room is provided. When looking at pictures of a reef, the first thing noticed is the diversity of life. All spaces on the reef are filled with different organisms suited to fill every niche. This diversity is the result of the organisms evolving through competition. The factor underlying this competition is aggression; both subtle and overt.
> 
> This subtle aggression takes the form of gradual conflicts that occur slowly on a continuous basis. Subtle aggression is particularly prevalent among corals as a result of their constant battle for survival. Corals have to cope with currents, predation by fish and other invertebrates, as well as competition from neighboring corals for light, nutrients and food. Consequently, corals have developed several specialized mechanisms for protection and competition with other corals. These include sweeper tentacles, mesenteric filaments, and terpenoid compounds (Ates, 1989).
> 
> Sweeper tentacles are the most common of these defense mechanisms in hard corals. These mouthless elongated tentacles form the outermost portion of the coral colony and act as a "patrol" along the periphery. When these tentacles encounter a competing coral, it may attack the competing coral and literally "burn" the offending coral to the point of either killing it or severely damaging it. This "burning" is the result of specialized stinging cells called nematocysts being present in these tentacles. The chemical present in these nematocysts is an alkali toxin similar to bee venom. This may be why corals are said to "sting one another". The relative toxicity of these tentacles differs among various species of corals, as does the length to which these tentacles can elongate (Sheppard, 1982). This degree of toxicity is important in that if two corals fall into each other the relative toxicity of their nematocysts will determine how long they can be in contact before serious injury results. Some corals will be killed after falling into another coral after just fifteen minutes of contact. When two corals have relatively equal toxicity in their nematocysts it is possible for them to kill each other when they fall together. This is why it is important to take precautions to prevent corals from falling into one another.
> ...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Aquascaping como notável nos últimos dois artigos é mais do que simplesmente colocando a rocha e os corais vivos em um tanque em uma forma aleatória. O planeamento cuidadoso é crucial naquele é não somente ele necessário fornecer para um tanque aesthetically satisfazendo, mas determina também em muitos exemplos a saúde a longo prazo dos corais. Um dos aspectos frustrar de manter um tanque do recife deve perder desnecessariamente um coral. 
> 
> Uma das razões as mais grandes para esta perda é colocação imprópria do coral. A colocação imprópria pode resultar em um coral que cai em outro se não for posicionada correctamente. Além, se o espaço inadequado for fornecido quando os corais estão introduzidos, crescerão eventualmente em se; qual pode resultar no a agressão entre eles e a morte eventual de um ou ambos. Para estes e diversas outras razões esboçados abaixo, colocar corais no ponto apropriado em um tanque do recife é crucial ao sucesso a longo prazo dos habitantes. Com a melhoria dramática e o uso difundido da iluminação HQI e a disponibilidade crescente da espécie coral nova, a consideração extra necessita ser feita exame a respeito de onde os corais devem ser colocados. Além, a colocação coral para reduzir a agressão necessita ser feita exame na consideração porque muitos dos corais que nós estamos mantendo agora são muito mais agressivos do que a espécie que nós nos usamos se manter.
> 
>  Esta agressão transformou-se também mais de um problema em consequência de nosso ser mais bem sucedido em manter corais no general porque agora os corais vêm a uns tamanhos muito mais grandes do que ele fez no passado. Enquanto o tamanho destes corais aumenta, faz assim demasiado sua proximidade a se e em consequência mais de sua natureza agressiva manifesta-se. Quando sua agressividade era mal observada e não um problema quando muitos destes corais eram pequenos, seu efeito em corais neighboring torna-se dramática visível quando vêm a seu tamanho normal. Antes de descrever a colocação dos corais, uma descrição breve do a agressão coral ilustrará a necessidade para o afastamento adequado entre corais. Este afastamento dos corais é importante porque os corais virão a seu potencial cheio somente quando o quarto suficiente é fornecido. 
> 
> Ao olhar retratos de um recife, a primeira coisa observada é a diversidade da vida. Todos os espaços no recife são enchidos com os organismos diferentes servidos para encher cada niche. Esta diversidade é o resultado dos organismos que evoluem através da competição. O factor subjacente esta competição é a agressão; subtil e overt. Este a agressão subtil faz exame do formulário dos conflitos graduais que ocorrem lentamente em uma base contínua. A agressão subtil particularmente prevalece entre corais em consequência de sua batalha constante para a sobrevivência. Os corais têm que lidar com as correntes, predação por peixes e outros invertebrados, assim como a competição dos corais neighboring para a luz, os nutrientes e o alimento. Consequentemente, os corais desenvolveram diversos mecanismos especializados para a protecção e a competição com outros corais. Estes incluem tentaculos do sweeper, filamentos mesenteric, e compostos terpenoid (Ates, 1989). Os tentaculos do sweeper são os mais comuns destes mecanismos de defesa em corais duros. Estes tentaculos alongados mouthless dão forma à parcela outermost da colónia coral e agem como uma "patrulha" ao longo da periferia. Quando estes tentasses encontram um coral competindo, pode atacar o coral competindo e literalmente "queime" o coral offending ao ponto ou da matança ele ou severamente danificando o. 
> 
> Este "que queima-se" é o resultado das pilhas stinging especializadas chamadas os nematocysts que estão actualmente nestes tentaculos. O produto químico actual nestes nematocysts é uma toxina do alcalóide similar ao veneno da abelha. Isto pode ser porque os corais são ditos "sting um outro". A toxicidade relativa destes tentáculos difere entre a vária espécie dos corais, como o comprimento a que estes tentáculos podem elongate (Sheppard, 1982). Este grau de toxicidade é importante naquele se dois corais caírem em se que o toxicidade relativo de seus nematocysts determinará quanto tempo podem estar no contacto antes dos resultados sérios de ferimento. Alguns corais serão mortos após a queda em um outro coral após apenas quinze minutos do contacto. Quando dois corais têm uma toxicidade relativamente igual em seus nematocysts é possível para eles matar-se quando caem junto. Isto é porque é importante fazer exame de precauções para impedir que os corais caiam em cima um do outro.
> ...


Tradução automática

----------

